# Arabic synonyms differences



## IsaacDMQ

Anyone knows of books/resources about  differences in meanings of arabic synonyms?


----------



## Sadda7

Any dictionary will list the different meanings of the word you look up.


----------



## IsaacDMQ

IsaacDMQ said:


> Anyone knows of books/resources about  differences in meanings of arabic synonyms?


i mean differences in meanings(if there are) of arabic synonyms words i.e : بصر,لحظ,راى...etc


----------



## Sadda7

Websites: Almaany - Synonyms & Antonyms
Books:
السراج الوجيز
المكنز الكبير
قاموس الطالب في المرادفات والأضداد
قاموس المترادفات والمتجانسات


----------



## IsaacDMQ

Sadda7 said:


> Websites: Almaany - Synonyms & Antonyms
> Books:
> السراج الوجيز
> المكنز الكبير
> قاموس الطالب في المرادفات والأضداد
> قاموس المترادفات والمتجانسات


but they don't say the differences of meaning


----------



## WadiH

Try المخصص لابن سيده.


----------



## Romeel

If you want to search use Synonyms & Antonyms of قاموس ومعجم المعاني متعدد اللغات والمجالات - ‫قاموس عربي عربي و قاموس عربي انجليزي ثنائي‬

If you are using Microsoft Edge/Chrome on that page hit the right button then choose _translate to English_

For example if you want to see the meanings of أخذ Go to this link
Synonyms of the word أخذ، Antonymous  of the word أخذ  - Treasures of Arabic and English languages in Almaany Online Dictionary
Then hit the right button then choose _translate to English_, now you will see all the possible meanings of أخذ in English


----------



## Abbe

I think that this is what you're looking for 
https://al-maktaba.org/book/10414


----------



## Sadda7

IsaacDMQ said:


> but they don't say the differences of meaning


I see, check what @WadiH and @Abbe recommended, these are called معاجم المعاني or semantic lexicons I think, words aren't arranged alphabetically but are grouped together by subject. Don't expect the author to explain the difference between each word, sometimes the meaning is given by the editor in the footnotes and this depends on the editor.

Check also:
فقه اللغة وسر العربية by الثعالبي
الغريب المصنف by أبو عبيد


----------



## IsaacDMQ

Sadda7 said:


> Websites: Almaany - Synonyms & Antonyms
> Books:
> السراج الوجيز
> المكنز الكبير
> قاموس الطالب في المرادفات والأضداد
> قاموس المترادفات والمتجانسات


Thanks.


----------



## IsaacDMQ

Looking to my hans wehr dictionary i was amazed by the so many synonyms of arabic.so i thought that they must have different nuances.that was why i'm interested in the differences of arabic synonyms.


----------



## Romeel

IsaacDMQ said:


> Thanks.





IsaacDMQ said:


> Looking to my hans wehr dictionary i was amazed by the so many synonyms of arabic.so i thought that they must have different nuances.that was why i'm interested in the differences of arabic synonyms.


I don't think you will find a language with as many synonyms and antonyms as Arabic


----------



## Mahaodeh

Romeel said:


> I don't think you will find a language with as many synonyms and antonyms as Arabic


I don’t know, I’m sure there are many languages with many synonyms.


IsaacDMQ said:


> so i thought that they must have different nuances.


Most of them actually do.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

IsaacDMQ said:


> Anyone knows of books/resources about  differences in meanings of arabic synonyms?


فقه اللغة - الجزء الأول - ويكي مصدر

Search text starting with "لا يقال", gives you different words for an empty cup and then with tea, or for an empty table and with food.

I also saw a sheet listing all sorts of words denoting different kind of camels (like camel for irrigational purposes and whatnot) and words for them, can't find it now, though.


----------



## IsaacDMQ

If I look for the meanings of synonyms arabic words in the lane's lexicon can I find the different nuances of them?


----------



## get_better

You can use google search, to me it is the best way. I write like "الفرق يعلم و يعرف" or "الفرق وراء و خلف" and always can find the answers on forums.


----------



## IsaacDMQ

MSA doesn't require the understanding of nuances that exist in quranic arabic.so words with similar meanings can be interchanged isn't it?


----------



## Mahaodeh

It depends. Some nuances are lost, some stay.


----------



## IsaacDMQ

Those nuances are found only in classical arabic dictionaries?


----------



## IsaacDMQ

I need help.You people that can read arabic can you tell me if this book says the different nuances between modern arabic synonyms:  Download book The Great Thesaurus A Comprehensive Dictionary Of Domains Synonyms And Antonyms PDF (Please below in the page click on read to acess to the book)


----------



## Sadda7

@IsaacDMQ It doesn't.


----------



## IsaacDMQ

Talking about the differences of nuances of modern arabic synonyms words, if one look for the definitions of them in modern arabic arabic-arabic dictionaries can one find the differences of nuances between them?


----------



## Sadda7

You may or may not.


----------



## IsaacDMQ

Sadda7 said:


> You may or may not.


Can you explain me what you mean,please?


----------



## Sadda7

I mean you may or may not find the differences mentioned.


----------



## IsaacDMQ

Sadda7 said:


> I mean you may or may not find the differences mentioned.


Why?


----------



## IsaacDMQ

Maybe I don't wrote well my question,so I will write more clearly: Talking about the differences of nuances of modern arabic synonyms words, if one look for the definitions of synonyms words in modern arabic arabic-arabic dictionaries can one find the differences of nuances between them?


----------



## Mahaodeh

It depends on the dictionary and what you want. You will not find it directly explained. That is, you will find the meanings of each word separately and no comparison. Sometimes you will find some explanation, as an example under لكم you will find ضرب بقبضة يده, and under لطم you will find ضرب بباطن كفه, so you can tell the difference between ضرب and each of these words, but you will find no comparison between لطم and لكم.

Also, sometimes the nuances are completely ignored, for example in most dictionaries الخجل is just described as حياء and vice versa when there is a big difference between the two.

To find nuances in dictionaries you need to be able to distinguish the related meanings in the root, and compare them to the to the related meanings in the root of the other word. That is actually not easy, many native speakers get confused and it probably needs a linguist.


----------



## IsaacDMQ

Mahaodeh said:


> It depends on the dictionary and what you want. You will not find it directly explained. That is, you will find the meanings of each word separately and no comparison. Sometimes you will find some explanation, as an example under لكم you will find ضرب بقبضة يده, and under لطم you will find ضرب بباطن كفه, so you can tell the difference between ضرب and each of these words, but you will find no comparison between لطم and لكم.
> 
> Also, sometimes the nuances are completely ignored, for example in most dictionaries الخجل is just described as حياء and vice versa when there is a big difference between the two.
> 
> To find nuances in dictionaries you need to be able to distinguish the related meanings in the root, and compare them to the to the related meanings in the root of the other word. That is actually not easy, many native speakers get confused and it probably needs a linguist.


Does it means that in modern arabic the differences in nuances are not so important?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Dictionaries are huge undertakings, I doubt any dictionary would give you comparisons. English dictionaries for example don’t.


----------



## bearded

IsaacDMQ said:


> Does it means that in modern arabic the differences in nuances are not so important?


Hello
No, it means that most dictionaries are not as exhaustive and perfect as you might wish.
Nuances _are_ important.


--cross-posted with Mahaodeh--


----------



## IsaacDMQ

Mahaodeh said:


> Dictionaries are huge undertakings, I doubt any dictionary would give you comparisons. English dictionaries for example don’t.


I'm know that they don't give comparisons


----------

